# I need help getting my baby girl back!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

Shane

How awful. If the volunteer transport does not work out, then go to PilotsNPaws forum and post your need in the transport section and a way to contact you.

http://pilotsnpaws.org/request-a-transport-2/

500 miles is not all that far, so maybe you could meet someone halfway?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is she located at in Portland?


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so glad that she is at least found, but so sorry to hear of your predicament. I wish I lived near there so I could help. Please keep us posted on how you make out. I will pray that someone can help you and you get her back soon.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I also wish that I could help..please keep us informed..maybe we can get a transport going...its been done before.


----------



## shanegoettle (Jun 3, 2010)

I am not sure what the areas of Portland are, but I have the address and everything. I am hoping that a transport can be arranged or something. My little girl has allergies and seperation anxiety and my daughter doesnt understand where her dog is and still cries sometimes so I try to not let her see pics or anything. Hopefully Diva will be home soon


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

hoping you find a way to get your baby home soon....I'm hoping to bump this up til someone can help....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

Shane

there is also a paid transport called Peterson's they charge $125.

Please look into them-they are wonderful!!!

http://www.petsllc.net/index.php


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry about the prediciment you are in. Hope things fall into place for you. I'm in Maine so wouldn't be much help in a transport.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How do you know the people who have her will let her go?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Do you have a name at the Portland Police Dept and Norfolk Police Dept that we could call to verify your story? It is hard because we have no proof that Diva is your dog and we can not just take your word for it. We have be very careful because people have tried to scam the forum in the past.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

May I ask what microchip company you used? My two are microchipped and if I were promised that they would get them home to me free of charge, I'd be upset. Maybe we can work on contacting this company for you and getting them to uphold their contract.


----------



## shanegoettle (Jun 3, 2010)

The police have already stated they will remove her from the property once I have a way to get her home. Diva is microchipped and they will scan her upon removing her to verify it is her. The losers that stole her face larceny charges here in VA. The chip company is nothing but a scam since they claim that when you pay a membership fee that fee will cover the cost of returning the pet if more than 500 miles away. It doesn't they want more money everytime I talk to them and I cannot afford what they ask


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so sorry about your situation. I cant imagine. It makes my heart jump just thinking about it.

Is there any way you can drive there yourself? Or have a friend that would be willing to help you out? I suppose these are things you have already considered.

How about a rescue oranization in the area. They might be willing to help. Maybe meet you half way? There must be something you can do...act fast and get your baby back!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

Shane:

Are you saying you live in Norfolk, VA, and this dog is in Portland, OR?
If so, just did the mapquest and it is a 44 hour trip one way
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Nor...=OR&2y=US&2l=45.523602&2g=-122.675003&2v=CITY

We are all trying to help get your girl back, but have to tell you there is no way to put together a volunteer transport that is 44 hours or 4 days long.
The only possible way would be to have her flown to you. I know there are a few airlines that fly dogs, Delta is one and the cost isn't that bad.

Did you also say that the police will have her microchipped scanned after you have a way to get her home? So she hasn't been scanned yet?

Also, what microchip company is she registered with? Maybe something can be done there.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Shane:
> 
> Are you saying you live in Norfolk, VA, and this dog is in Portland, OR?
> If so, just did the mapquest and it is a 44 hour trip one way
> ...


 
Holy cow! That is far. I had it in mind that it was only 500 miles away. Gosh, I hope this girl makes it home safe and sound. Bless her!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The 500 miles related to her microchip co that would return a dog more than 500 miles away. Marlene's Dillon was transported from FL to CA which was a multi-day transport. And of course there was the transport from FL to Canada that preceded that. However, the story here is unclear to me. Will the people who have her now release her..... and to whom? I think the first step for the OP is to line up getting the dog secured by an impartial party, then work on the transport. Flying would certainly be quicker, and in this case, I think less stressful for the dog ( and probably more cost effective). However, the airlines do have restrictions about when a dog would be flown depending on temperatures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PilotsNPaws*

I emld. Shane what I just posted and suggested he contact PilotsNPaws-volunteer pilots that transport dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This article is about a Shane Goettle of Norfolk, VA who ran real estate scams. I highly recommend that anybody thinking about sending money to the OP read this article.

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/local_wavy_craiglist_real_estate_scam_in_norfolk_20090622

I suggest that if the OP would like anybody to send him money that he fill in the requested details, such as the name of the microchip company, the police departments we can contact to confirm his story, the identity of the man in the picture with the Golden, etc. It's possible that there are two Shane Goettles in Norfolk, that Shane Goettle was falsely accused, or that Shane Goettle ran a scam but also had his dog stolen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippykayak*

Tippykayak

Thank you.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Shane what I just posted and suggested he contact PilotsNPaws-volunteer pilots that transport dogs.


Karen, Pilots N Paws just "puddle jumps" this is way to far of a transport for them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I didn't realize that PilotsNPaws didn't do this long of a transport. Thanks!


----------



## shanegoettle (Jun 3, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Do you have a name at the Portland Police Dept and Norfolk Police Dept that we could call to verify your story? It is hard because we have no proof that Diva is your dog and we can not just take your word for it. We have be very careful because people have tried to scam the forum in the past.


 
Here is the info for the officer here in Norfolk working the case and the last email I got. I have spoken to several officers in Portland. I am not scamming anyone. This dog is also chipped and registered to me not only with the chip company but also with CKC. 




"I have received your email in reference to contacting Investigator C. White. The information you requested is as follows:

The report number is 090914161201, you may contact Inv. C. White via email at [email protected], or by phone #757 664-7026.

Should you have any further inquiries, please contact the Investigator directly. You may also contact his supervisor, Sgt. Bowers at [email protected] or via telephone at 757 664-7177. 



Sincerely,

Edwin DePeña
Computer Forensics Examiner
Norfolk Police Department
757 664-7172"


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> However, the story here is unclear to me. Will the people who have her now release her..... and to whom? I think the first step for the OP is to line up getting the dog secured by an impartial party, then work on the transport. Flying would certainly be quicker, and in this case, I think less stressful for the dog ( and probably more cost effective). However, the airlines do have restrictions about when a dog would be flown depending on temperatures.


I have to agree with this. There seems to be too many issues that involve things that would best be suited for a professional type transport to be done here, once all legal issues have been resolved. And as with any plea for assistance the world wide web has made it very uncertain now a days to know what is legit and what is not, so caution is always to be expected.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Shane,
I know you would like us to help you but I dont believe that anyone on the forum would be able to get the dog for you. There is no one that would go to the home to take the dog and getting a transport started with the police going to take the dog just does not sound feasible either. I know you want your dog back but I think you need to look at the cops taking the dog and then getting a transport company to transport the dog or have the dog flown back to you. With any transport we and them would have to have proof of vaccines and health cert from a vet per the law. That is to insure that the dog does not have any infectious diseases.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmmm...just looked at the article. This is awfully suspicious...thank you for making us aware of his character. If he is a scammer, some day karma will catch up with him. Or, maybe this is the karma catching up.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Try contacting Goldenbond Rescue and see if they may have ideas or maybe they can foster until you find a way to bring her home.

Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon, Inc.
P.O. Box 25391
Portland, OR 97298-0391

Voice mail: 503-892-2897
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## princesswindsong (Jun 13, 2010)

*Ha ha*

Shane you are such a little liar. People do yourselfs a favor and don't waste your time or money on this.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> This article is about a Shane Goettle of Norfolk, VA who ran real estate scams. I highly recommend that anybody thinking about sending money to the OP read this article.
> 
> http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/local_wavy_craiglist_real_estate_scam_in_norfolk_20090622
> 
> I suggest that if the OP would like anybody to send him money that he fill in the requested details, such as the name of the microchip company, the police departments we can contact to confirm his story, the identity of the man in the picture with the Golden, etc. It's possible that there are two Shane Goettles in Norfolk, that Shane Goettle was falsely accused, or that Shane Goettle ran a scam but also had his dog stolen.


the picture with him with the dog looks an awful lot like the picture in the video. hmmm :no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milly's Mom*

Milly's Mom

Thanks for this. I thought there was something very fishy about this.


----------

